# The Six Nations 2015



## luckywatch (Feb 2, 2013)

Its that time of year again.  All the best to England tonight and commiserations to the Welsh lads............... :lol:


----------



## chris.ph (Dec 29, 2011)

katherines prettier than hayley so weve won allready :tongue2: :tongue2:


----------



## Deco (Feb 15, 2011)

Winners this weekend: Wales, Ireland, France.


----------



## Faze (Mar 1, 2013)

Well it cost me a meal, but she's agreed I can watch it and she'll watch her soaps after :thumbup:

Come on England!! :taz:


----------



## Iceblue (Sep 4, 2013)

Always a hard one for me

my grandad was Welsh and proud and I am proud to have Welsh heritage and always follow Wales football and rugby

but I am English and always followed them in football and rugby

Aaaaahhhhhhhhhhhhh

My heart says Wales my head says England

To be fair I win either way lol and loose either way as well pmsl


----------



## Faze (Mar 1, 2013)

Just took the pee out of a mate on facebook regarding the Welsh and Sheep.

His comeback was " Just remember lovely boy we shag them then you eat them"


----------



## no8yogi (Oct 1, 2012)

Get in!! Great result


----------



## Deco (Feb 15, 2011)

That was some second half performance from England in what was probably the match of the weekend. The Welsh will be quiet on here today


----------



## Rotundus (May 7, 2012)

good first half by the welsh, but what a second half from england 

pizza for tea tonight :yes:


----------



## AVO (Nov 18, 2012)

chris.ph said:


> katherines prettier than hayley so weve won allready :tongue2: :tongue2:


She's pretty â€" but she's not prettier than Hayley! And you lost.


----------



## luckywatch (Feb 2, 2013)

Bloody good start from the Welsh, as you would expect but someone let one of the Bulldogs through the line. :lol: Impressive start from the underdogs.


----------



## jmm1 (Aug 18, 2009)

Wales ! thanks for coming, ah,ah. :tongue2:


----------



## taffyman (Apr 26, 2011)

http://www.metaspoon.com/older-ladies-donnalou/?fb

GUTTED,, BUT LITTLE APPLES GROW !!


----------



## chris.ph (Dec 29, 2011)

bollo x :wallbash: :wallbash: :lol:


----------



## Rotundus (May 7, 2012)

well, that one in the bag against Italy but better performances will be needed against the remaining stronger teams ... hope they can build on it though.


----------



## Foxdog (Apr 13, 2011)

I thought hat North sould have been taken off after the 2nd concussion incident if not the first and Bigger also

should have been replaced at half time after that head crack. Poor decision making by both Gatlan and the team at times cost Wales the game, but we will be back. England dominated the 2nd half and tho' it hurts to say it, they deserve d the win , well done.

The Irish this afternoon looked poor against the Italians and will have to buck up against the stronger teams imo.

:fox:


----------



## fastmongrel (Aug 12, 2013)

I have just about recovered from Friday night. Several gallons of beer was consumed and for some strange reason I had a Kebab on the way home :yucky: I think it must have been Welsh Lamb.


----------



## fastmongrel (Aug 12, 2013)

Getting ready for the weekends games. I hope England hand Italy a spanking and dont fumble chances like they did against Wales. Wales V Scotland could be the game to watch two teams with nothing to lose I want Scotland to win because they played really well against France with no luck.


----------



## taffyman (Apr 26, 2011)

And i want Wales to win to make up for last weeks fÃ¬asco ogi ogi ogií ½í±í ½í±í ½í±


----------



## fastmongrel (Aug 12, 2013)

Last week wasnt a fiasco for Wales you just got beaten by a solid but not brilliant team with much better tactics. Gatland needs to come up with a new tactical playbook its the same old same old lets go the Gym for a month and then go sideways till we have to give it to 1/2p to kick straight down the throat of the opposition back line. He has got away with it because he has had a golden generation of key players for the last few years but now Adam Jones has gone and players like Jamie Roberts A W-Jones Gethin jenkins are nearing the end of there careers bad things could happen. Get Rob Howley in and tell Gatland hes now just the water boy.


----------



## fastmongrel (Aug 12, 2013)

I genuinely think Vern Cotter is doing very good things with Scotland he has a small squad who seem to want to play till they are exhausted for him and someone is going to get a spanking by the Blue noses very soon.


----------



## AVO (Nov 18, 2012)

I have an order of preference:

1. England because I was born here

2. Ireland because I'm about a quarter Irish if you count all the great-greats

3. Italy because I support the underdogs

4. France because I've lived there and adore the lifestyle

5. Scotland - I've lived there too but the weather and food are better in France and I had to put up with the Scots being arsy when Scotland won two GS in the '80s!

6. Wales, just because.


----------



## Rotundus (May 7, 2012)

well today wont bring to many surprises i dont think...

the game tomorrow should be good though if ireland get their finger out.

for the record - born in in england, lived in ireland for about 11 years, university in scotland and married one, been to france and ireland on holidyas and lots of working trips, live full time in wales. guess what really pisses me off ? the eurovision :tongue2:

dont give a monkeys who wins - just want to see some decent rugby - as long as ireland win and perhaps england dont


----------



## luckywatch (Feb 2, 2013)

So I rang Domino's Saturday night and asked for a 12 inch Hawaiian with extra pineapple and *47 *slices of English cheese and they hung up! 






Didn't the old girl sing it well................................ :yes:


----------



## taffyman (Apr 26, 2011)

fastmongrel said:


> Last week wasnt a fiasco for Wales you just got beaten by a solid but not brilliant team with much better tactics. Gatland needs to come up with a new tactical playbook its the same old same old lets go the Gym for a month and then go sideways till we have to give it to 1/2p to kick straight down the throat of the opposition back line. He has got away with it because he has had a golden generation of key players for the last few years but now Adam Jones has gone and players like Jamie Roberts A W-Jones Gethin jenkins are nearing the end of there careers bad things could happen. Get Rob Howley in and tell Gatland hes now just the water boy.


each to his own !!!


----------



## bridgeman (Dec 9, 2008)

Interesting how the strongest singing team are most often the winners!

Anybody still laughing at the national anthem sketch by Billy Connelly?


----------



## Barryboy (Mar 21, 2006)

bridgeman said:


> Anybody still laughing at the national anthem sketch by Billy Connelly?


Anybody still laughing at Billy Connelly at all??? Time old Bill shuffled off into retirement, methinks....


----------

